# ميمر (قصيدة) لمار يعقوب السروجي عن الكوكب الذي ظهر للمجوس و....



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا الميمر من ترجمات الأب الدكتور بهنام سوني من اللغة السريانية ميمر رائع وبه عبر كثيرة أتمنى الإفادة للجميع:

للقديس مار يعقوب
الميمر 6
على الكوكب الذي ظهر للمجوس وعلى قتل الاطفال (متى 2/1-12)


المقدمة1 ايها الاشراق العظيم الذي ملأ العالم من اشعته، اشرق نورك على افكاري لاصف خبرك، 
2 يا ضياء الآب الذي سكب النور على الظلمات، انر تفكيري لاكرز ميمر مجدك، 
3 يا صورة مجد النور العظيم الذي نزل الى الارض، ارسم فيّ كلمة مليئة نورا لتبين جمالك، 
4 /85/ يا شمس البرارة الذي اشرق في بلدنا صبّ فيّ نورك لاصف خبرك بوضوح، 
5 بك استنارت كل الجهات المظلمة، وغرقت الارض بنورك البهي الذي أُرسل لها. 

المسيح ينير الوثنيين
6 خرجت اشعتك على الجهات وانارتها، وهوذا الشعوب تتنعم بنورك الذي ابهجها،
7 اشعتك بددت كل ظلمة عبادة الاصنام، واقامت لك صورة النور بين المظلمين،
8 ارسلت رسالة الى المجوسية بكوكب النور، وجذبتها واخرجتها من الظلمة الى نيّرك،
9 ركض رسولك ليبشر المظلمين، فمهّد الدرب هناك لاشراقك حتى يسير فيه. 

تقسيم الميمر
10 اسمعوا ايها المتميزون بمحبة كبرى وبلا اضطراب (خبر) ارسال اشراق كوكب النور، 
11 هانذا ابين ما هو غرض الميمر، لا يملّ احد من القصة المليئة عجبا، (ساتكلم):
12 عن الاشراق الالهي الذي انحدر من العلى وجذب واتى بالمجوس ليروا الملك العظيم،

13 وعن ولد ربّ الاعالي الذي نزل على الارض، ودعا البعيدين ليفرحوا بولادته،
14 وعن الرسول الذي مشى على السبيل السامي واقلق فارس باشعة عزته،
15 /86/ وعن افكار التنجيم التي فُضحت به، واصطاد (التنجيم) بما هو خاصته وصار خاصته، وترك ما هو خاصته، 
16 وعن استعداد رؤساء فارس الذين صعدوا الى اليهودية، وعن القرابين التي قدموها للولد بمحبة،
17 وعن هيرودس الافعى اللعينة الذي اراد ان يقتل الايل الشاب الذي عاد ورضه ببأسه،
18 وعن عذاب اطفال صهيون الذين قُتلوا، وعن نزول الرب الى مصر مثل هارب. 

يعقوب يتكلم
19 الكلمة وضعت هذه الاهداف لتبدأ بها، ومنها تنطلق نحو القصة المليئة عجبا،
20 الحواس اخذت هذا الميمر من العقل الذي ربط الافكار في المركبة ليخرج الى الارض،
21 هاج هذا الخبر ليصفه الضعيف، غير ان الميمر العجيب ليس ضعيفا مثل قوّاله، 
22 لا تنظر الى قوال الكلمة لما تُقال، تعجب بالاحرى من جمال الالوان المتضمنة فيها،
23 من المعتاد ان يحل في موضع صغير شيء كبير، ومَن هو كبير لا يصغر بمن هو صغير، 
24 ربنا ايضا حل في بيت النجار مثل حقير، واخباره الآن موجودة عند الوهن ليصفها، 
25 انه معتاد ان يحني محبته الى الصغر ليحتقر عظمة العالم حيثما وُجدت،
26 /87/ حل الغني عند الفقيرة والوحيدة، وهنا أسكَنَ سكينة ميامره عند الضعيف.

المسيح يدعو القريبين والبعيدين
27 ملك الملوك كان يتردد عند الفقراء، وباحتياجه كان يحاول ان يثري العالم،
28 جاء الى الولادة ذاك الذي يتفقد الكل باهتمامه، وارسل رسولا عند البعيدين ليجمعهم،
29 برسالة واحدة ارسلها الى آثور اضطربت واسرعت لترى وجهه بالقرابين، 
30 ابان قدرته الآمرة بالآية المليئة عجبا، لانه رب ويطيعه العلى والعمق،
31 سجل حرفا واحدة نورانيا لرؤساء فارس، فحملوا وجلبوا قرابينهم ليقدموها له،

32 ارسل النور ليقتل الظلمة في موضعها ويصنع دربا في تيه عبادة الاصنام،
33 القى شعاعا واحدا من اضوائه في البلد، وباشراقه بدد ليل الضلالة القوي،
34 اتى لينير كل العالم بولادته، وارسل اولا الى بداية الارض لتاتي عنده، 
35 ارسل رسولا نورانيا وكراريز الى البلد البعيد عن التعليم ليجلبه حتى يسترشد،
36 وضع على كتف الهمجيين نير الاشعة، وسيّرهم على الدرب لياتوا الى خدمته،
37 /88/ الملك المولود حارب مع الظلمات، ليظهر بان النصر هو حليف جبهته،
38 القى حجرة النور في ليلة المجوسية، وتبددت عساكر الظلمة امام العزيز، 
39 صنع له سهما ناريا من الشعاع، ورماه وبعج عتمة التنجيم،
40 بحبل النور سحب المجوس لياتوا عنده، وباشراقه تغلب على صفوف فارس واخرجها،
41 أُرسل لانارة كل العالم، وتساوى لديه الشعوب والشعب لانهما كلاهما خاصته، 
42 حل في شعب وارسل لياتي الشعوب عنده، ليبهج اشراقه البعيدين والقريبين، 
43 ارسل الملك رسالة نورانية الى الظلمات، ليخرجها من ذلك الليل الذي اخفاها،
44 كتب رسالة وارسلها الى البلد بواسطة الساعي ليصير الامان على الارض التي خربت بالمجوسية،
45 ارسل كوكبا ليدعو البعيدين باشراقه، لانه لم يكن بوسع احد من الارض ان يذهب ويجلبهم،
46 طار رسوله بسرعة في سبيل سريع، واقلق البلد بالبشائر السارة.

إرسال الكوكب
47 ماذا كانت الغاية من الكوكب الذي أُرسل، ولماذا دعا المجوس باشراقه العظيم،؟
48 /89/ لماذا لم يكرز هناك نبي كما في نينوى، او بشرهم كاروز مثل ابن متى،؟ 
49 لماذا لم ينزل مثل اشعيا وعلمهم بان البتول تحبل وتلد ملكا بدون زواج،؟ 
50 لماذا لم يُفتح هناك طريق للنبؤة، ودعت المجوس بايحاءاتها الالهية،؟
51 لاي غرض نزل عندهم كوكب النور، وباي صوت زرع بشارة الولادة في آذانهم،؟
52 الرسول الصامت لم يكن يتكلم الا باشراقه، فكيف كرز التعليم، وكيف قُبل،؟
53 لماذا لم يُرسل نبي كما قلتُ، بينما حل الكوكب محل درب الكرازة.؟

المسيح يقتنص التنجيم
54 هنا وجد التنجيم له وسيلة لانه اكتشف الولادات حسابيا، وليس بواسطة نبي،
55 تبينت له ولادة الملك بعلم [ الفلك،  واعترف بحقوق الولادات وسلّم بصحتها،
56 حكيم القلب اصطادالمحتال بخصوصيته، وبذكائه لم يعرف (المحتال) كيف حبسه، 
57 غلبه بالسلاح الغدار المتمرس عليه، وحُبس بخصوصيته، وقتله بقوة مثل جليات، 
58 كمن التعليم في جداول التنجيم، /90/ واضل [ علم الفلك  وجذبه الى الحقيقة،
59 كان الحق قد صنع كمينا واختبأ في الابراج، ومن هناك اصطاد التنجيمَ واخذه معه،
60 مكر به مكرا كما لو انه اتفق معه الى ان اصطاده، وبعد حبسه جذبه عنده ليصير مُلكه،
61 الصياد يلقي اللقط ليغري به: انه يغري كل نوع بالطعام الذي يحبه ثم يحبسه،
62 كان يعلم بانه لو لم يغرِ لما كان يصيد، ولهذا اغوى النوع بنوعه،
63 اي لقط كان موجودا لصيد المجوسية، ما عدا بعض الابراج التي احبتها،؟
64 نفّذ شهيتها الى ان مسكها لتاتي عنده، لانها لو علمت لانهزمت من صيادها،
65 لو لم يبين لها خصوصيتها لما كانت تقبله، ولهذا احترم عادتها الى حين القبض عليها.

المجوسية لا تعترف بالنبؤات
66 لم تكن تقبل التعليم من اشعيا، ولو كرز يونان لما سمعت كلماته،
67 المجوسية لها اسفار ضد موسى، ولا تميل الى تعليم آدوناي،
68 التنجيم الذي هو ضد النبؤة، لو بشره الانبياء بشيء لرجمهم،
69 /91/ لم يكن يميل اذنه ليسمع موسى، وبذكائه كان مهتما بان ينقض كلماته،
70 له اهتمام بالولادات والابراج، ولهذا اصطاده الحق بما يفكر فيه،
71 فكره ميّال لينظر الى النيرات، ومنها وبها قهره الحق بمهارته،
72 ينظر الى الكواكب والى عدد حساباتها، فمكر به الحق ليراه هناك الى حين حبسه،
73 له الطاقة على التصرفات بواسطة المجرة، وبها اشرقت له بشارة الابن ليرى وجهه،
74 الرقيع هو سِفره، ويوميا يقرأ في نيراته، وبه ابان له حكيم القلب ملكوته، 
75 فكره متجه الى مسيرة القوات: حسب اية مواعيد، واين تسير في سبلها،؟

76 وضع اثني عشر بيتا، وسبعة مدبرين، واليها يستند لما يتكلم عن الولادات، 
77 جلس الحق في النص وسلّم له نفسه ليُصطاد بما تعلمه حتى يدخل ويجد الابن،
78 لو قال له نبي: البتول تحبل في اليهودية، لما قبله ما لم يكن يعلمه البرج (ذلك)، 
79 كان متمردا على قراءة النبؤة، /92/ وكان قلبه تائها في التامل في القوات،
80 واذ كان مكلوبا وينظر الى الفأل حسب تفكيره، اشار اليه كوكب النور بمكر ملك في اليهودية.

المجوسية استنارت بولادة الابن
82 يا اخوتي، لعل كل فوج المجوسية راى الابراج في ليلة ميلاد مخلص الكل،؟
83 الحق ركّب حجة ما واخرجهم، ليظهر لجميعهم عجب عظيم،
84 واذ كانوا يعدون ساعات الليل وحساباتها، ويراقبون الاوقات: كيف،؟ ومتى،؟ ولماذا تسير،؟
85 حينئذ اشعل الاشراق الالهي مصباحا، ورسم كوكبا جديدا، وابانه لهم بين الحسابات،
86 في مكان [ معروف  حيث يصنعون الحظوظ حسب قولهم، وقف نور ميلاد الملك ليظهر لهم،
87 بما ليس حقيقيا دخلت الحقيقة لتجلبهم، لانه لم تكن توجد شبكة اخرى حتى تصيدهم،
88 وقـف كوكب بهي في نوره، وكبير في منظره، وعزيز اشراقه، ويلمع ضوءه ويتلألأ جماله،
89 لمعانه مضطرم، وتتقد اشعته، ومنظره محير، وكان وحيدا، ولم يكن يوجد آخر يشبهه،
90 /93/ المنظر الجديد حثهم ليتعقبوا، وفي اسفارهم لم يكتشفوا ما هو خبره،
91 استفسروا كثيرا عن الوحي العجيب الذي شاهدوه، ولم تقدر اسفار التنجيم ان تشرحه،
92 صورة النور ارعبتهم ليصوروها، ولم تقدر كل الوان التنجيم ان تحتويها،
93 واذ كان يقول الكلدانيون هذه الاشياء: كيف،؟ ومتى،؟ ومَن،؟ واين اشرق المخلص،؟
94 جاء الى العالم شيء عظيم بولادته الجديدة، وعليه ان يقبض على رئاسة الارض كلها،
95 جاء الى الميلاد انسان عظيم كما ادركنا، ولما يشتهر ستخضع له كل الجهات،
96 ساقٌ عظيم اشرق اليوم بين المولودين، ويُستعبد له تاج نمرود لما يظهر، 
97 وُلد الآن انسان عزيز يقبض على العالم بجبروته، لنعقب ونرَ من هو،؟ واين هو،؟
98 امام تاج هذا تسقط كل التيجان، لنستبق ونذهب ولناخذ شيئا ونقدمه له،

99 لما يصبح شابا سيُخضع جميع شعوب الارض، لنذهب ونحبه وهو لا يزال بعدُ طفلا،
100 البرية كلها ستضطرب باشراقه لما تحس به، لنكن الاولين، وها قد اظهرنا المحبة هناك،
101 /94/ يستعبد الملوك ويربط الرؤساء بنيره، هلموا نسجد له بالحرية وليس بالاكراه،
102 رؤساء الارض يصيرون عبيدا لرئاسته، لنكن الاولين ولنرَ وجهه بالقرابين،
103 يدبر البرية، ويرفع سجدات الشعوب، لنستبق ونسجد، وهوذا جمالنا قد استبان،
104 لنذهب ونسجل ارضنا باسمه من الآن قبل ان يقلق الشعوب بسماع جبروته،
105 لنجلب الذهب ونلقه امامه لاكرامه، وسيشفق على ارضنا لما يتجبر على ملكه، 
106 حِرفتنا ستعظم لكوننا شعرنا به، وبعد شعورنا به يليق بنا بالا نحتقره،
107 لنكرمه الآن في ولادته حيثما هو موجود، وسيكافئنا في ملكوته لما يظهر،
108 قبل ان يجيء ملوك الارض بقرابينهم، ليكن قرباننا بكرا يُقرب له، 
109 قبل ان ياتي الشعوب عنده باكرامهم، لنسبق ونجلب هدية كبرى ولنرَ وجهه،
110 قبل ان يُحتقر الذهب والكنوز في خزائنه، ليدخل امامه ذهبنا كالباكورة،
111 قبل ان تاتي كل الجزر البعيدة، لتذهب ارضنا وتاخذ شيئا ولتقدمه له، 
112 /95/ قبل ان ياتي الشعوب من كل الجهات ويحتفلوا، ليكرمه بلدنا منذ الآن بالخراج،
113 قبل ان يزدحم الجموع على عتبته، لنكن الاولين بين الداخلين الى بيته،
114 قبل ان يضغط ببأسه على رؤساء الارض، ليذهب فوجنا بارادته ويقع امامه، 
115 كوكب لمعانه اقوى من (كوكب) المولودين، لنتعقب اذاً اين هو الملك ولنصل اليه.؟

يعقوب يتكلم
116 خبر كوكب النور اعظم من الفهم، ولا يمكنني الا ان اسير في بحر ميمره،
117 خلط العقل بجوق المجوس، وها انه يسحبه ليذهب معهم في السبيل الذي يسلكونه،
118 ربط العقل بحبل المحبة وجره عنده كما جذب المجوس وقادهم بنوره،
119 اسمعوني انتم اذاً بالمحبة، كما اتكلم (بالمحبة)، فبدون المحبة لا تُسمع الكلمة العجيبة
120 من يحب يجد الكثير من التعليم، لان المحبة تفتح الباب لقبول الكلمة،
121 من ليس ظمأ لا تطيب له المياه، اما العطاش فتبهجهم المياه التي تصادفهم،
122 كل عطشان ليأتِ ويشرب من التعليم الذي هو ينبوع حلو يُبرد به عطش النفس،

123 /96/ انه نور يضيء العقول وينقيها، وينشر الجمال على السمع الذي يمتص منه،
124 انه فاعل مهتم بفائدة جميع سامعيه، ولا يريد من احد ان يردّ له الاجرة،
125 لاجلكم وقف التعليم وفتح ينبوعه، فاشربوا من حلاوة الينبوع الكبير بدون اثمان، 
126 لاجلكم ايضا ارسل الله ابنه وجاء الى الميلاد لتحيوا انتم بولادته،
127 من اجلكم اشرق النور في الظلمة لتروا كيف يؤدي الطريق الى الملكوت، 
128 لاجلكم اشرق كوكب النور من العلى ليبشر بميلاد مخلص الكل العظيم،
129 لاجلكم ارسل الملك نورا جديدا ليدعو باشراقه جميع الشعوب ويجمعكم،
130 في كل الفرص اراد الحنّان على الكل ان يفيدكم لتحيوا لاجله في كل الاحوال.

نبؤة بلعام (عدد 24/17)
131 شاهد المجوس اشراق كوكب النور، وتعجبوا لانه كان يرعبهم باشعته بقوة،
132 منه تعلموا بان الملك جاء، كما سمعتم وتوجهوا ليذهبوا عنده كما قيل،
133 تعقبوا كثيرا: اين هو موضعه، وفي اي شعب، وفي اسفارهم هذا الاستفسار لا يوجد، 
134 /97/ سأل هذا من ذلك كثيرا وباهتمام، وعاد هذا ليتعلم بوضوح من ذاك،
135 اقلق كل التنجيم وتعليمه ليروا اين هو موضع الملك الذي شاهدوا اشراقه،؟
136 لما فتشوا في كتبهم لعلهم وجدوا ما قاله بلعام في نبؤته لبالاق،؟
137 كرز هناك بانه يشرق كوكب من يعقوب، ويقوم بجبروت رئيس من اسرائيل، 
138 كان الشعوب يعتبرون بلعام مثل معلم، وكان ساحرا، وكانت كلماته قيمة لديهم،
139 لما انحدر عنده قليل من وهج النبؤة، اعتبروا كلمته سحرا، بينما كانت حقيقية،
140 منه تعلموا ممن يشرق الكوكب، وصدّق شعوب الارض كلمته بدون جهد.

الذهب واللبان والمرّ رمز: الملوكية واللاهوت والموت
141 كان قد سُمع بان رئيسا يقوم من اسرائيل، فتوجه رؤساء فارس ليذهبوا عنده،
142 اعدوا الهدايا للملك ليُكرم بها حتى يدخلوا عنده بالقرابين عندما يرونه، 
143 لما كانوا مهتمين في تهيئة القرابين، وقف الحق ليعلمهم ماذا يجب عليهم،

144 فتحوا كنوزهم وجلبوا الذهب لانه ملك عظيم، /98/ واخذوا المرّ لانه يصير قتيلا،
145 اللبان يفيد لاكرامه لانه اله ايضا: جلبوا عطورا ومرّا وذهبا لتُقرب له، 
146 اخذوا كنز آبائهم وانتظروا ليقربوا للملك العظيم قرابينهم،
147 حملوا الاكرام والقرابين ومشوا ليصعدوا الى اليهودية، ليروا المولود في موضعه،
148 وقف رسول وارعبهم باشعته لئلا [ يعدلوا  عن الرحلة التي تهيأوا لها،
149 قلقت فارس من قرابين المجوسية التي هُيئت حسب إعداد رؤساء الارض،
150 كل البلد اعطى الخراج ليرسله للملك المولود لانهم راوا اشراقه بفضل ابراجهم،
151 هيأوا قوافل كثيرة ليصعدوا، ويروا الملك المسجود له، والمشرق في اليهودية.

المجوس ينشرون البشارة
152 صاروا مبشرين لما كانوا يسيرون في الطرقات، ليعلنوا اشراق الملك للعالم كله،
153 حِرفتهم [ التي تحب المجد حثتهم  لئلا يخفوا الهدف الذي من اجله يصعدون،
154 ولكي يشتهروا مثل علماء في كل البلدان، تكلموا كثيرا عن ذلك الاشراق الذي جذبهم،
155 /99/ اقامهم الحق على العظمة بخصوصيتهم لتوصف بشارة الابن بتلك المناسبة،
156 اينما كانوا يرحلون ويحلون قصّوا خبره (قائلين): سبيلنا متجه نحو المولود في اليهودية،
157 على دروبهم كان يشرق تعليمه، وفي مواعيدهم كانت تُسمع عباراتهم،
158 في كل موضع كانوا يحلون فيه زرعوا البشارة، ولما كانوا يرحلون سردوا خبر ولادته،
159 كانت كرازتهم تنتشر على اميال الطريق، وفي مراحلها كانت تُرتل تلك الاخبار،
160 بسببهم قلقت البلدان وسكانها، وتعلم شعوب الارض الاخبار من استفساراتهم،
161 اوقعوا الرعب على شعوب المدن وهم يخبرون بميلاد الملك العظيم،
162 حطموا قلب الملوك الذين اجتازوا في تخومهم بخبر ميلاد الملك الذي رددوه،
163 اقلقوا راحة السلاطين الذين بشروهم: شخص من اليهودية سيستولي على كل البلدان،
164 ارتجفت تيجان السادة من كلماتهم، لانهم كانوا يخبرون عن ولادته وهم خائفون،
165 كرزت المجوسية البشارة الجديدة، وكان يوصف ميلاد الملك في البلدان،
166 /100/ خطفهم الحق ليصيروا [ له  كراريز، ويصفوا اخباره باسهاب وهم لا يعرفون،
167 مكر الحق بالتنجيم حتى يمجد نفسه، وبتلك المناسبة زمر للابن في البلدان،

168 علمنا بان الملك اشرق في ارض اليهودية، وبمهارتنا راينا اشراقه بواسطة الابراج،
169 تكلموا كثيرا عن اخبار الابن في الدرب حتى يمجدوا حِرفتهم بسبب غزارة معرفتها،
170 اشرق جبار ينقض ابراجهم بميلاده، وبكلامهم يبشرون به في البلدان،
171 جاء حكيم ليمحو صحائف التنجيم، وجعل المجوس شهودا ليخبروا به،
172 وقف المهندس على بناء المجوسية ليهدمه ويوقعه وقد جُعلوا فعلة له لاستئصاله.

القلف والمختونون
173 يمدحونه ليصير البرانيون ايضا شهوده، لانه جاء ليبطل حساباتهم بولادته،
174 ضل المجوس بالضلالة التي كانوا متمسكين بها، وادخلهم في درب الحق ثم عرفوه،
175 وضع الهمجيون النير على رقابهم، وشرعوا [ يتعبون  في دربهم،
176 رتلـوا للابن في الدروب بين الشعوب، /101/ ووصلوا الى اليهودية الارض التي انكرت كل الغلات،
177 وجدوها هادئة، والسكوت مخيم على حكامها، ولا يشعرون بالملك القادم ليخلصهم،
178 امّ الملك كانت نائمة وقلبها غارق، وجاء المجوس ونادوا في اذنها وايقظوها،
179 فارس قلقة بخبر الملك الذي اشرق في البلد، وسكان البلد تعجبوا ولم يشعروا به،
180 امّ الوثنيين ارسلت المهر للختن الملك، والعروس الجالسة في خدرها لا تشعر به،
181 بنت الكلدانيين ارسلت الهدايا للمخلص، وبنت ابراهيم التي كانت في بيته لم تكرمه،
182 القلف حاملون قرابينهم ليقدموها، وخبر الملك محتقر من قبل المختونين ولا يوصف،
183 ابناء الغرباء يسيرون على الدرب نحو العزيز، والسكوت مخيم على اصحاب البيت ولا يجيبونه،
184 جاءوا الى اورشليم وطرقوا الابواب باسئلتهم (قائلين): قوموا وبينوا لنا اين هو الملك الذي اشرق على الارض،؟
185 اضطربت مُحِبّة النوم باصواتهم، ولكونها لم تشعر به فقد رذلها الحق امام البعيدين،
186 ارتعبت ونهضت من النوم واجابتهم، غير انها لم تشعر به لو لم يفيقوها،
187 جاء البعيدون ليبشروا جميع القريبين /102/ بميلاد الملك الذي اشرق في اسواقهم،
188 بلد النبؤة نائم من التسبيح، وكانت بشارة الابن مرتلة من قبل المجوسية،
189 معلمو [ رؤساء  الشعب وشيوخ صهيون صامتون، وابناء فارس اقلقوا ارض الملك في اليهودية،
190 دخلت البشارة بفضل البرانيين عند الداخليين، ليصبح الشعوب بقرابينهم شهودا لميلاده،
191 ملأ البعيدون اسواق صهيون بالبشائر، وناكرة الحق ارتجت من كلماتهم،
192 دخل رسل جدد من بين الشعوب عند الشعب، وبهم اشرقت كرازة ميلاد الابن،

193 اين هو الملك الذي اشرق في اليهودية، لنذهب عنده لاننا راينا كوكبه وحضرنا لنسجد له،؟
194 اشرق نوره العظيم بقوة في بلدنا، وبالحقيقة هو بشرّنا بميلاده.

هيرودس
195 سمع هيرودس خبر الملك وارتجف الضعيف، لقد شاهد التاجُ التاجَ وارتجف وخاف منه،
196 مبطّل التيجان نفخ الرعب في ملك البلد، فقام ليستفسر بخوف عن مملكته،
197 ارتج الملك من بشائر المجوسية وشرع يستفسر: اين،؟ وكيف،؟ ومتى وُلد،؟
198  /103/ ارتعب من الاخبار وصمم ان يستفسر، فحل عليه الرعب وبدأ يستفهم عن العزيز،
199 كان قد دعا الكتبة وشيوخ البلد كله ليستفسر منهم: كيف يشرق المخلص،؟
200 دعا النبؤة لتشرح له عن الملك، لانه خاف من بشائر المجوسية،
201 ارتجفت يدا الحقير من قيادة مملكته، وبدأ يسأل اين يسكن،؟ وما هو بلده،؟
202 عرف الشعوب ميلاده بدون الاسئلة، وبالكد تعرّف الكتبة على خبره بالاسئلة،
203 جاء الشعوب لاكرامه بالنذور والقرابين، والشعب يسأل ليعرف مَن هو،؟ واين يشرق،؟
204 هولاء يحملون كنوز وخيرات آبائهم، واولائك يسحقون الاسفار يوميا ولم يعرفوه، 
205 استفسر الملك عن ميلاد الملك العظيم، ومفسرو المستقبل كشفوا له السر،
206 مسكوا مصباح النبؤة في تفاسيرهم ليبينوا طريق الحق بتراجمهم،
207 استفسر منهم الملك الضعيف عن الجبار، فبينوا له بان الملك يشرق في بيت لحم، 
208 هكذا كُتب في النبي عن بيت لحم: منك يخرج ملك يرعى شعبي اسرائيل، 
209 /104/كانوا يتكلمون معه عن ايحاءات النبؤة، فحطموا قلبه بالتفاسير التي بينوها له،
210 من القراءة فسروا له بان تاجه سينحل، وبان الملك حاضر وسيرعى العالم كله،
211 بينوا له بانه سيتبدل بالحقيقة، وسياتي آخر لن يكون لملكه انقضاء، 
212 في نهاية الخبر كان يوصف زوال الملك، وبتفسيره برهن على ابن داؤد، 
213 دخل التفسير واخذ تاج هيرودس: سوف لن يقوموا بعدُ على مملكة يهوذا،
214 تحقق الكمال بوحي النبؤة، وحط الملك الذي سأل ليتعرف على المخلص،
215 استفسر ليعرف، وبمعرفته وجد زواله، وطلب التفسير وفُسر له بانه سيتغير،
216 المجوس والكتبة احاطوا بمن هو بلا مملكة، وكان يتعذب بين الاستفسارات والتفاسير،

217 قال المجوس: اين هو الملك،؟ لانك لست ملكا، قال الكتبة: سيشرق من بيت لحم اليهودية، 
218 راى الشقي بامّ عينيه حقارته من كل الجهات، لان المجوسية والنبؤة نقضتا مملكته،
219 راى القرابين تعبر امامه باشكالها، ولم يسمحوا له باخذها لانه ليس ملكا،
220 /105/ كانوا يهينون السامي الساقط من مملكته، ولم يخافوا من اهانته لانه مخلوع،
221 هوذا القرابين: لكنك لن تاخذها لانك لست ملكا، يا وكيلا أرِنا الملك لنقربها له،
222 يوجد في البلد ملك آخر وهو ربه، فجلبنا الهدايا لنقدمها له، أرِنا اين هو،؟
223 ليأتِ عندنا ذاك الذي افزعنا اشراقه في بلدنا، لاننا نودّ ان نراه ونسجد له، ولو كان طفلا،
224 ذك الذي راينا كوكب نوره يلمع، بظهوره جلبنا من اراضينا،
225 ذاك الذي ركب رسوله على اللهيب، دعانا وسكب نوره فغرقت ارضنا باشعته،
226 ذاك الذي جُعلت السماوات شهودا على مملكته، وتطيعه العساكر وسلاطينها،
227 الملكَ العظيم الذي يمتد سلطانه على النيرات، وباشعته ابان اشراق جبروته،
228 تحير هيرودس من بشائرهم المهمة على المولود التي كانوا يذكرونها بلا خوف.

النبؤة والطبيعة تشهدان لميلاد المسيح
229 زرع مجوس فارس بشارة جديدة في البلد، وختموا سر النبؤة بكلماتهم،
230 جلب الحق شهودا لخبره من كل الجهات، لانه كان يوصف من قبل البرانيين والداخليين،
231 /106/ شهدت السماء مع النيّر على ميلاده، وبالسرّ رتلته النبؤة بوضوح،
232 شهد له المجوس بقرابينهم لانهم رأوا اشراقه، وكتبة الشعب ترجموا خبره بتفاسيرهم،
233 كان يشهد له الكوكب باشراقه، والنبي بصوته، والعلى والعمق صارا شاهدين له لانه ابن الله،
234 سُئل الكتبة: اين يشرق الملك،؟ ووقف التفسير ليبين جماله في القراءة،
235 انكشف جمال الاسرار التي كانت مطمورة، لان يوم ترتيل الخفايا كان قد حل،
236 كان قد رُفع حجاب السكوت عن القراءة، وكشف الحق عن وجهه ليتكلم بوضوح،
237 وقف التعليم على اكمة النبؤة، وشرع يفسر لبني فارس عن المخلص،
238 كان قد تصالح الشعب المختون مع الشعوب العميان، وشرع يفسر الميلاد الذي طمأنهم،
239 جاء البعيدون واختلطوا مع القريبين، ليقبلوا من الصادق تعليم الحق الواحد،
240 كان قد اشرق مَن كان قد صنع الاثنين واحدا، وبه زال الغضب العظيم، 
241 رفع الحق صوته من القراءة ليتكلم، والشعوب والشعب صارا مستمعَين ليصغيا اليه،
242 /107/ جاءت قرابين المجوسية من الشعوب، وتفسير النبؤة (جاء) من الشعب،

243 دخلت القرابين، واعتلنت التفاسير، وتلاقت مع بعضها بعضا، ومن هنا ومن هناك كان يُبرهن على ميلاد الملك،
244 يقول المجوس: رأينا كوكبه في ارضنا، ويفسر الكتبة: هوذا ميلاده في بيت لحم، 
245 كان قد وُصف من قبل المجوسية والنبؤة، وتكلمت الواحدة تلو الاخرى عن ميلاده،
246 النـور والصوت صارا كاروزين على ميلاده،  النبي والاشراق صارا كاروزين على انه ابن الله.

قتل الاطفال
247 كان هيرودس يتعذب من كلماتهم، وبعباراتهم كان يُرمى كانما بالسهام،
248 بتفاسيرهم كان يقلقه المجوس والكتبة، وباجوبتهم كان يُبشر بملك آخر،
249 اهين التاج المرذول من قبل الكراريز، وكانوا يسألونه مثل حقير: اين هو الملك،؟
250 تذمر الحية الماكرة من كلماتهم، وجمع السمّ ليسكب حقده على الاطفال،
251 الملك الذي رُذل بسبب الملك، طعنه الحسد وصاغ مكرا ليقتل بسمّه،
252 فكر بقتل الملك، والاستيلاء على بلده، /108/ وباسقاط التاج، والسيطرة على ولايته،
253 فرعون الثاني صنع كمينا للطفل ليميته ويستولي على الكنز المرسل اليه،
254 كان قد اشتهى السلطة والقرابين، فقصد ان يقتل الطفل وياخذها،
255 ارتجف مثل النساء من الجبار الذي كان يُبشر به، وشرع يفتش عن حجة للقتل ليتخلص منه،
256 التاج العظيم زعزع التاجَ الصغير، وشرع الضعيف يتعارك مع العزيز،
257 وجد بانه لا يقدر ان يحاربه علنا، فصنع الزائف في الخفية حيلة لاماتته،
258 وجد بان الشعب كله عرف بان الملك مولود، فتحين الفرصة ليجابهه ويحاربه،
259 الحيال دعا المجوس وتعقب منهم في اي وقت رأوا كوكب النور كما قالوا،؟ 
260 بواسطتهم تعرّف على الاشراق الذي جلبهم، ليتحقق من المدة التي فيها وُلد الملك،
261 اذهبوا وتعقبوا عن الطفل باهتمام، ولما تفتشون عليه وتجدونه هلموا واخبروني.

الحق يغصب هيرودس ليسجد للمسيح
262 انا ايضا اذهب واسجد له مثلكم، وبقرابيني أرى وجهه بعدما اتعرف عليه،
263 واذ لم يرد رهن نفسه ليسجد له، /109/ الحق احناه ليعدّ نفسه من الساجدين،
264 سواء بالمكر او لاية علة اخرى فقد تكلم بالحقيقة، سينزل تاجه ويقبّل التراب امام ابن داؤد، 

265 كان يسخر(لما قال): انا ايضا اذهب واسجد، فطالبه الحق واعطى للابن ما هو مُلكه،
266 اخذ منه السجود بالكلمات كباكورة كان يلزم ان تؤديها المملكة للابن،
267 كانت قد اختلطت كلمة الملك بقرابين المجوسية لتدخل الى خزينة الملك،
268 نعم يا هيرودس، سيخضع تاجُك لتاجه، (ليظل) مكرك لك لان الملك المسجود له ياخذ ما هو مُلكه،
269 لماذا تخاف منه ما لم يكن ملكا، اطل اناتك حتى ترى كيف سيملك،؟
270 لو تخاف من الآن من مملكته، باية قوة ستبطلها عندما تشرق،؟
271 ارعبك الطفل، والقى الفزع في مملكتك، وها انك تخاصم لتحارب طفلا،
272 اتضح بانه ملك عظيم لانه افزعك كثيرا، وسلطته عجيبة لانه اقلقك  بخبره بدون حروب،
273 ارتج عرش التاج ليسقط تحت هيرودس بمجيء مَن الرئاسة هي مُلكه. 

المجوس لم يعرفوا سوء نية هيرودس
274 دعـا المجوسَ وتعقب منهم كما قلنا، /110/ ووضع الشرط حتى يذهب ويسجد كما سمعتم،
275 سمعه البسطاء، ولكنهم لم يعرفوا ما هو مكره، وخرجوا ليفتشوا على الملك،
276 لما ذهبوا استقبلهم الكوكب باشراقه، وباشعته مهّد لهم طريق الملك،
277 جاء ذاك الرسول الذي دعاهم واخرجهم ليفتح لهم الباب ويدخلهم،
278 حملهم على السفر ثم مشى بعدهم، واتى الى هنا مثل صديق ليستقبلهم،
279 كان يلزم ايضا ان يروا اشراقه في ارض اليهودية، فصدقوه وتبعوه لانه دعاهم،
280 ظهر لهم لئلا يحزنوا فيما لو تركهم، ولكي يتاكدوا من اشراقه بانه ليس كذابا،
281 رأوه اولا بدون تفسير النبؤة، وتبعوه ولم يتشككوا من جليانه،
282 عادوا وسمعوا كلمات الكتبة وتفاسيرهم، وآمنوا بان الملك يشرق من بيت لحم،
283 وبعدئذ رأوا ثانية كوكب النور ليعرّف حقيقته في البداية وفي النهاية،
284 بظهوره لهم ثانية علمهم بانه يؤيد تفسير النبؤة،
285 باشراقه العظيم بدأ سبيل الكرازة، /111/ وجاء ليكملها ليبرهن بانه (صادر) من الصادق،
286 رأوه وتاقوا اليه بمحبة، لان نوره العظيم جعلهم يجتازون بين الاضطرابات،
287 فرحوا برؤيته ومشوا وتبعوا نوره، فجذبهم الى موضع الملك الحالّ في اليهودية،
288 اوصلهم الى بيت لحم قرية القوة، لئلا يتيهوا في الطرقات وهم يستفسرون،
289 صار لهم سبيلا مليئة نورا، ومشوا عليها ليصلوا الى موضع الملك بلا خوف،
290 مهد امامهم سبيل الضوء بوضوح الى ان وصل الى موضع حيث يحل الملك،

291 اضاء الطريق الذي كانوا يمشون فيه بنور شهي، ليكرم ببعثته قرابين الملك،
292 ذهب امامهم الى مكان وجود الطفل: وهذه اعجوبة يسمو موضوعها على التفسير.

الكواكب تسير بنظام في الرقيع
293 كل الكواكب تسير في العلى حسب اوقاتها، ولم ينزل واحد منها ابدا الى العمق،
294 تسير حسب نظام منتظم في موضع عددها، ولا تتبلبل سرعة مسيراتها السريعة،
295 اي منها، وفي اي وقت، ترك موضعه ونزل ليُري الدرب للبشر بصورة غير اعتيادية،؟
296 اين وجدتم كوكبا خرج من صفوفه، /112/ وجذب قافلة كمصابيح النور العظيم،؟
297 متى صعد هذا (الامر) الجديد على الفكر: ان ينزل كوكب على الارض ليُري الدرب للبشر،؟
298 في اي وقت ترك احدُ الصفوف الرقيعَ، ونزل ومشى مع التجار في سبلهم،؟
299 انها تركب الرقيع، وتسير في مجرة العلى، ولا تنزل لتسير في العمق،
300 كل القوات هي مربوطة بنير الزمان، وهي تسير ازليا بكتف متساو، 
301 اي منها أخرجَ رقبته من صفّ رفاقه، ونزل ومشى في العمق وحده.؟

كل اعمال ربنا جديدة وتنفي الجدال
302 كل ما صار على يدَي ربنا هو جديد، ولم يحدث في الطبيعة، ولا في العادة،
303 اين وجدتم أمّا بتولا ما عدا (امه)، او ولدا يرعب الملوك ما عداه،؟ 
304 لمن صارت النيرات رسلا الا له، ولاي ولد صارت كراريز الا له،؟
305 لمن ظهر الكوكب في العمق الا له، كل هذه الامور سامية وتحققت به بدون حدود،؟
306 ليبطل المثقفون من تفسير ولادته، والمفسرون من الاستفسارات عن تمجيده،
307 التفتيش عن ميمره لا يتحقق الا بالتسبيح، /113/ وكلمته لا تقدر ان تفسر خبره العظيم.

الكوكب جاء الى حيث يوجد الطفل
308 رسوله (=كوكب) ايضا يُتعِب الكتبة ولا يُفسر، كيف اذاً يوصف كما هو،؟
309 الكوكب يحير من يفحصونه باشراقه، لقد ترك العلى وفي العمق جذب القافلة،
310 كان قد التهب، وراى المجوس نوره وفرحوا، وبضوئه جلبهم الى بيت لحم،
311 خرج بعدهم مثل ساع من بيت الملك، واتى بهم ليروا ربهم بالقرابين،
312 حثهم على السير في درب نوره، ولما بلغ الى باب الملك فتحه بشعاعه،

313 جاء امامهم الى موضع الطفل، واشار للمجوس كما لو كان بالاصبع (قائلا): هوذا المخلص،
314 صار لهم دربا من اورشليم الى بيت لحم، وادخلهم فرأوا الملك ثم ابتعد.

هدايا المجوس
315 دخل هولاء وراوا هناك الطفل ملقى، والموضع محتاج والمسكن [ فقير  والبيت صغير،
316 والامّ شابة بدون مقتنى ولا اقرباء، وفقرا وملكا مضجعا بدون جيوش،
317 نظر المجوس اليه ولم يتشككوا من مملكته، وباكرامهم سقطوا امامه متوسلين،
318 /114/ ركع الاقوياء رؤساء فارس وسجدوا للرئيس الذي قام من اسرائيل كما أُعلن،
319 بدأ الملك يعيد سبي الشعوب الذين ضلوا، وحير السابي الذي نهبهم،
320 بدأ يجمع سجود الشعوب الذي كان مبددا، وبدأ من ارض نمرود القوية،
321 بكر التيجان سقط وسجد له في المجوسية، لينحني ملوك آخرون امام كرامته،
322 مملكة رئيس الجبابرة سقطت امامه لتكون كمرآة للعالم ويتشبه بها،
323 ارض الصياد الواسعة قدمت رهائن، وبالقرابين سجلت الملك ربّا لها، 
324 تلك المملكة رئيسة العالم كله انحنت امامه، لتخضع بواسطتها كل البرية،
325 الحقّ جذب ارض بابل التي منها بدأت الرئاسة، لتسجد لرئيس الرؤساء،
326 رأوا الحجر الذي لم يُقطع بالايدي يرتطم بالتمثال العظيم فسقط امامه، 
327 ضرب الرأس الذهبي واحناه ليخضع له، وذر التمثال كله بالريح كالهباء،
328 سقطت رئاسة ماداي من كرامتها امام ذلك الحجر الذي امتلأت منه كل 	الارض، 
329 /115/ ببنت الكلدانيين خضع رئيس العالم للوارث القادم ليسترد مُلكه من الناهبين،
330 دخلت قرابين المجوسية وقُدمت للملك المسجود له الذي جاء الى خاصته بالفقر، 
331 وبما ان الملك احتُقر في شعبه من قبل الداخليين، فقد ارسل الى البرانيين وجلبوا له قرابينهم،
332 جاء الى خاصته، وبما انهم لم يقبلوه فقد وبخهم، لانه كان يُكرم بمحبة من قبل الغرباء، 
333 ارسل وجلب من بين الشعوب ما لزمه، لانه احتُقر في الشعب من قبل اقربائه،
334 الشعوب الاخيرة صارت الاولى بقرابينها، وظَل الشعب الاول على الباب ولم يدخل،
335 سقط وسجد له المجوس بحيرة وبدون انقسام، واذ لم يروا العجائب لم يحتقروه مثل الشعب.

التدبير الالهي
336 لما كان يشفي مرضى الشعب حسبوه مجنونا، ولما كان يطرد منهم الابالسة (ظنوه) رئيس الابالسة، 
337 لما جلب ابناء الشعوب له قرابينهم، لم يروا الآيات التي فعلها ومع ذلك سجدوا له،
338 لا لما بدّل المياه البسيطة الى خمر جيد، ولا لما كثّر الخبز القليل، واشبع الآلاف، 
339 لا لما ربط اللغيون والقاه في الامواج، ولا لما طهر البرص بكلمته مثل آمر الكل، 
340 لا لما وضع الطين (على عيني) الاعمى وراى النور، ولا لما بصق في اذني الاطرش واعطاه السمع، 
341 لا لما [ وطيء  امواج البحر العارمة، ولا لما صرخ في الرياح والهبوب واطاعته، 
342 لا لما دعا واخرج الميت بعد ان انتن، ولا لما اعاد بصرخة الشاب الى حضن امّه، 
343 لا لما شـفى المريضة من دنسها، ولا لما اعطى العافية للاخرس والاعمى ولمن له شيطان، 
344 لا لما كان يشفي ويقوي المرضى، ولا لما كان يعطي الحياة للموتى الراقدين، 
345 لا لما كان يخرج الشياطين من الممسوسين بصرخة، ولا لما كان يعطي البصر والسمع للمحتاجين،
346 لا لما شفى يد [ الرجل  اليابسة، ولا لما جفف التينة الطريئة غير المثمرة. 

لم يجادل المجوس على المسيح
347 لما كان متكئا على ركبتي الفقيرة، رأوا ذلّه ولم يتشككوا من عظمته،
348 رأوه ملقى في بيت محتاج بدون مقتنى ولا عظمة، وسقطوا امامه باكرامهم،
349 اكرموه بالفقر المهين لكل مَن يقتنيه، ولم يستحوا من احتياجه،
350 بالعوز الذي به يُحتقر السادة، /117/ كان الملك حالاّ (في العوز) وفيه اكرمه الغرباء،
351 الغني احتقر غنى العالم بحاجته، وبها احنى الملوك ورسلهم امامه،
352 بفقره وطيء عظمة السلاطين، وبكرامتهم جرجرهم على عتبته،

353 تواضعه احنى الملوك ليخضعوا له، وربط الاقوياء بنيره ليفلح بهم،
354 من بساطته وقع الرعب على الاعزاء، وبالقرابين ركعوا وسجدوا له بدون انقسام،
355 ابن الاغنياء [ داس  الغنى بالفقر، ليبرهن بان غناه هو ابدي،
356 بفقره حل ابن الملك في بيت محتاج، وارسل وجلب كنوز الملوك وكدسها على بابه،
357 سقط وسجد المجوس بعجب للملك العظيم، ولم يتشككوا لعدم وجود غنى العالم فيه،
358 منذ ذلك الحين صاروا كالمرآة للعالم، ومن يسجد للابن الحقيقي عليه ان يتشبه بهم،
359 لم يفحصوه عندما قربوا له قرابينهم، بل اكرموه بالمحبة دون ان يخجلوا من صغره،
360 لم يعقبوا عن ميلاده في استفساراتهم، بل قدموا القرابين ولم يتوقحوا ليستفسروا،
361 /118/ لم يجادلوا على ميلاده ثم قدموا اكرامهم، بل عرفوه ملكا ولم يتعقبوه بكلماتهم،
362 سجدوا له بالمحبة ولم يتطرقوا على ميلاده بالجدالات ليكونوا مثالا لسكان بيت الايمان.​


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بيعة بابل-بنت الكلدانيين لم تجادل على المسيح
363 البيعة الجديدة جاءت من بابل لترى الابن، ولم تتعقبه لانه بالنسبة اليها ملك بالحقيقة، 
364 بنت الكلدانيين المتباهية رأته ولم تتعقبه، لتكون قدوة لئلا يفحصه احد لما يسجد له،
365 المجوس مفتشو الخفايا باسئلتهم لزموا الصمت عن الميلاد مثل المتميزين،
366 لماذا خبره ليس مكرما هكذا عند الباحثين، لكن هوذا المثقفون يمزقونه باسئلتهم،؟
367 لماذا لا تقتنون صفاء المجوسية التي اكرمته، ولم تتعقبه بالاعتراضات،؟
368 لماذا لا يسجد كل واحد لابن الله ويصمت، كما سجد له المجوس الاذكياء بدون تعقيب،؟
369 لماذا لا يُسدل الصمت على خبره كالبرقع، ويحل هو داخله ويستتر عن المشاغبين،؟
370 لماذا لا يركع المثقفون امامه ببساطة، ولا يفحصونه مثل المجوس الذين لم يعقبوا،؟
371 لماذا الانقسامات بشأن خبره لدى المجادلين، والاعتراضات في ميمره لدى المدققين،؟
372 /119/ لماذا كوّن الجدال فما ضد الايمان، حتى يتكلم كل واحد بالخداع ليثبت رأيه،؟
373 لماذا كوّن الخصام له احزابا في الجماعات، وافاق التناقض ليجادل على الابن بالشجار،؟ 
374 ليكن المجوس كالمرآة لمن يسجد له، لئلا يفحصه لما يتحدث عنه المتميزون،
375 الرسل الذين أتوا من عند الوثنيين باكرامهم ليعلّموا إقرار الايمان لمن يفحصه،
376 سألوا فقط في ارض اليهودية: اين هو الملك،؟ وبعدما رأوه لم يعودوا ايضا يسألون،
377 راى الصادقون طفلا ملقى بين الفقراء، ولم يتشككوا ليسألوا ايضا عن مملكته.

المجوس يسجدون للمسيح
378 ركعوا، وسجدوا له، وقدموا له قرابينهم، وفتحوا خزائنهم، واعطوه كنوز آبائهم،
379 اخذوا الذهب وقربوه له مثل الملك، واكرموه بالبخور اللذيذ مثل الرب،
380 قدموا الهدايا المتميزة والمتنوعة للتاج العظيم الذي منه تصدر الرئاسة،
381 ركعوا امامه وتوسلوا اليه ليقبلهم، واذ كان طفلا فانهم لم يخجلوا من صغره،
382 سقطوا وسجدوا له بخوف عظيم وهم مرتعبون، وطلبوا منه بالا يرذل قرابينهم،
383 /120/ لم يروا تاجه، وصدقوا بانه صاحب التاج، وبمحبة كبرى ارضوه بالقرابين،
384 ارعبهم التاج الخفي، ووقعوا امامه متوسلين اليه ليتقبل منهم اكرامهم،
385 وقع الجبابرة رؤساء الارض امام الوليد، وبالقرابين كانوا يتوسلون اليه ليتقبلهم،
386 بينما كان الرسل يعطون له هذه القرابين قالوا هذه الامور للملك المسجود له:
387 ربي، خذ الهدايا التي ارسلتها ارضنا لتُقرب لك، فانت ملكنا، وخذ الخراج من ولايتك،
388 تاج نمرود رئيس الجبابرة ارسل اكليلا ليقدمه لمملكتك التي تستحقه لكونها مجيدة،
389 تحت اسمك تنضم ارضنا لانك ملكها، اقبله منا واطلقنا لنذهب بعد إرسالنا،
390 مملكة ماداي وآثور ارسلت بواسطتنا، لانك الملك ولك يخضع السادة، 
391 بهذه الهدايا تتوسل المنطقة العظمى المستولية على كل الولايات لتعدّها من ولايتك،
392 ارض الملوك التي منها تخرج الرئاسة سجلتك ملكها منذ الآن وصاعدا،
393 سجد المجوس للابن وقربوا قرابينهم بدون شكوك وهم خائفون من مملكته.

مريم تفكر في قلبها وتتحدث الى المجوس
394 /121/ انحنى الاعزاء على وجوههم متوسلين اليه، والام البتول تفكر في قلبها بحكمة، 
395 قالت الطوباوية مثل هذه العبارات للمجوس الذين سجدوا للابن باكرامهم:
396 ايها الناس، اين رايتم ملكا،؟ ومن ارسلكم،؟ اكشفوا لي السر، مَن اخبركم عن مملكته،؟
397 أي نظام وجدتم هنا يخضع له،؟ اين هو تاجه لو كان ملكا كما قلتم،؟
398 ها انكم تجدون الفقر الذي لا يفارقه، وانا امّه فقيرة ومعوزة،
399 اية صفوف شعبية وجدتم تحيط به، وكم من خادم يوجد امام ابوابه لاكرامه،
400 كم من حملة السلاح يوجد معه حسب كلمتكم، وكم من راكب معه الآن كما قلتم،

401 كم من فوج ارسل امامه الى البلدان، واية افواج من خدامه موجودة معه،
402 هل وجدتم ذهبا او كنوزا كما في بيت الملوك،؟ وهل له غنى او سلطان يُكرم به،؟
403 هل يقف العبيد او يطيعه الخدام،؟ وهل الصفوف ممدودة او هل يتبعه جيش،؟
404 هـل تاجه هو عزيز،؟ او هل له مركبة للاحتفاء به،؟ وهل يلمع لباسه،؟ او هل صُفت في اكليله الاختام،؟
405 /122/ ماذا يوجد فيه يشبه الملك كما قلتم،؟ ومن اجبركم لتروا وجهه بالقرابين،؟
406 استقبلتموه بالفاقة والفقر، ومَن بشّركم بالحقيقة بمملكته.؟

جواب المجوس لمريم
407 قال هولاء: يا امّ الملك، ان ابنك لعزيز، وببأسه سيستولي على كل العالم،
408 بالرغم من كون البلد صامتا لا يعرفه، والشعب يهمل تادية السجود له،
409 السماوات مع النيرات تشهد على ميلاده، وبكتبهم يشهد ابناء بلدك لسلطانه،
410 القوات الموجودة في الرقيع برهنت على تاج الملك العظيم الذي يقع امامه السادة،
411 صفوف العلى سجلت بان ابنك هو ملك، وبالمجرة رسمت له صورة الجبروت،
412 رأينا تاجه على درب القوات، وبواسطته عرفنا سلطة عزته،
413 ايقونته العظمى الموجودة على كتف الرقيع برهنت لنا على رئاسته لنأتي عنده، 
414 ظهرت صورة مجده بين النيرات ورأيناها، والشمس لا تشبه عزته بلمعانها،
415 هوذا الاعالي تحمل سلطانه على قممها، وينتصر تاجه على النيرات في سبلها،
416 /123/ يشهد الرقيع مع نيراته على جبروته، وباعجوبة برهن لنا على مملكته،
417 انه ملك عظيم بين صفوف العلى، وله هناك اسم النصر على التدابير.

مريم تخبر المجوس بانها تعرفه الها منذ البشارة به
418 قالت الشابة: صحيح خبر ايحاءاتكم، وانا المظلومة كنتُ اعرفه منذ مدة طويلة،
419 نعم بالحقيقة، انه ملك للعلويين، اما السفليون فلم يشعروا بانه افتقدهم،
420 لي ايضا أُرسل رسول من لدن العلي، وبرهن لي على ميلاده بانه ابن الله،
421 نزل الساعي (= ملاك) من بين صفوف العساكر، وباعجوبة كشف لي خبره بوضوح،
422 قبلتُ النور من العلي بواسطة السمع فقط، اما الزواج فلا اعرف ماذا يشبه، 

423 حبلتُ به بعجب بدون فكر الزيجة، وقبلت بشارته من العلي وحلّ فيّ الجنين،
424 لم اتزوج ولم اصبح أمّا كما رأيتم، بتوليتي محفوظة ولي طفل، وها انكم ترون،
425 لا اعرف ماذا يشبه الزواج، وها قد جُعلتُ في مرتبة المتزوجات،
426 لا اعرف ماذا تشبه آلام النساء، لكن ولدتُ بقداسة دون ان اعرف (رجلا)، 
427 /124/ لم ارَ رجلا، وقبلتُ حبلا غير اعتيادي، انا لستُ متزوجة وانا امّ بدون زواج،
428 روحاني زرع فيّ بشارة مليئة عجبا، وحبلتُ بدون حركات الرجل، وانا طاهرة،
429 كنتُ قد سألته كيف يتم ما تقوله،؟ فسر لي (قائلا): روح القدس ياتي عندك،
430 وقوة العلي تحل عليك بقداسة، وتلدين ولدا لن يكون لملكه انقضاء،؟ 
431 مع ذلك الصوت قبلتُ الحبل المليء اعجوبة، وولدتُ ملكا، ولم يشعر احد الا انتم،
432 انا مظلومة بسببه، فكونوا لي شهودا بين ظلاّمي لاكشف عن وجهي واحتقرهم لانهم عذبوني كثيرا،
433 هلم ايها البعيدون وتحدثوا عن خبره للقريبين، ووبخوهم لعلهم يعترفون بانه ابن الله،؟
434 اصرخوا في اذن الشعب الاصم، لعله يسمع ويشعر قليلا بفضل اخباركم السارة. 

المجوس يقرأون مستقبل الابن ويشجعون مريم
435 قال هولاء: يا امّ الملك لا تخافي، لانه سياتي وقت يتزاحم العالم كله على ولدك،
436 اطيلي اناتك الى ان يصبح شابا في مملكته، وستحمل كل الجهات اخباره،
437 سيأتي يوم يشرق تاجه في البلدان، ويقع امامه شعوب الارض وحكامها،
438 /125/ سيحين الوقت لتشاهدي الجموع محيطة به، وستنسين عوز البيت الصغير الذي يتربى فيه،
439 ستجدين صفوف الشعوب يسقطون امامه ويكرمونه بقرابينهم وبنذورهم،
440 بعد قليل سترتج الارض باخباره، وستنتشر انباؤه على الجهات وسكانها،
441 يمضي وقت ويستيقظ العالم ليتحدث عنه، وستنتشر بشارته في كل الجهات لتستولي عليها،
442 سيحل محلا لم يشعر به احد من الملوك، وسيزيل كل التيجان ويحنيها امام كرامته،
443 سيحتل درجة لم يقف عليها احد الظافرين، وسيطأ اكاليل السادة وعماماتهم،
444 سيرث عرش قمة لا يبلغها الفلك، وسترتجف منه عروش السادة والسلاطين،
445 بعد زمن ستشرق اخباره بين الشعوب، وسترتج البرية من سلطانه لانه ملك عظيم،

446 سيستولي الرعب على القضاة من سلطته، وسيركع الاعزاء امامه باكرامهم،
447 ستوضع علامة جبروته فوق التيجان، والملوك في ولاياتهم يصبحون موطئا لرجليه 
448 سيرعب سلطات السادة في البلدان، ومنه ستهتز العروش والجالسون عليها،
449 /126/ سيشرق على الارض افضل من الشمس في عزتها، وسيستولي على الجهات ولا احد يفلت من سلطته.

مريم تصدق اقوال المجوس
450 قالت مريم: كل ما قلتموه اصدقه، ولا توجد فرصة لاتشكك من كلماتكم،
451 بالحقيقة اعرف من هو، وابن من هو، علمت كل هذه الامور من الملاك لما التقيته،
452 لم ارَ اباه، واعرف بانه رب الملوك، والده خفي، والعالم موجود بسلطته،
453 برمزه متعلقة كل البرايا وسكانها، وبه توجد اقاصي الارض وسكانها،
454 يشهد الانبياء على ميلاده، وانا البتول التي قبلتُ الحبل بدون زواج (اشهد) بانه ابن الله،
455 لقد رُتل خبره في النبؤة بوضوح، وها انتم الآن قد برهنتم على مملكته،
456 يجمل بكم ان تشرعوا بالكرازة للشعب الذي اغمض عينيه عن الفهم،
457 بكم يليق ان تتكلموا عن ابني، وعن مملكته، لانكم غرباء عن خصامات شيوخ الشعب،
458 يحسد الكتبة ولا يقبلون بانني ولدتُ ملكا، انهم سكارى بالغيرة ولا يفهمون المستقبل،
459 غلظ قلب الشعب كما هو مكتوب، وقد اغمض عينيه وثقّل اذنيه عن الفهم، 
460 /127/ تكلموا انتم لانه بكم يليق الفهم، لان الملك بمحبته [ جعلكم  بني سرّه،
461 لتمتليء الارض من بشائركم الحسنة، وليستيقظ العالم بالحان تراتيلكم الحلوة،
462 لينتشر خبر قرابينكم بين الشعوب، ولتمتليء البرية من بشارة انتصاراتكم الجديدة،
463 ليتعجب الملك من قرابينكم كما احببتم، وليقبلكم، وليفرح بكم كما شئتم،
464 انكم ترضون اباه باكرامكم المقدَّم له، ولتكن الهدايا التي جلبتموها له وفق مشيئته،
465 ليجمل عمل تمييزكم للاهوته، وليفرح بجمال قرابينكم التي اتت عنده.

الابن فقير وغني ومتواضع وملك
466 كان الملك حالاّ في بيت الفقيرة الصغير، وكنوز الملوك وقرابينهم ****ة امامه،
467 فقره احنى غنى السلاطين ليبرهن بانه ملك كل الولايات الخفي،

468 كان يتفاضل بالفقر وبالعظمة، وكان يتباهى بالضعف والعظمة،
469 كان يسلك بالفقر والعزة، ويعيش بالتواضع والملوكية،
470 كان يوجد فيه المجد والاهانة من كل جانب، /128/ وكان يُبشر بانه ابن الله وابن مريم،
471 كان يتربى في بيت بنت الفقراء المعوز، وكان يحني عزة ملوك آثور،
472 كان محتقرا في الشعب، ولم يكن يكرمه الداخليون، فدعا البرانيين واستجابوه باكرامهم،
473 تنكر له الكهنة، ولم يجلبوا له عشورهم، فسجد له المجوس وادخلوا امامه قرابينهم، 
474 صهيون امسكت عنه التسبيح المطلوب منها، فارسلت بنت الكلدانيين السجود الواجب عليها،
475 عبيد الملك احتقروا الملك القادم الى البلد، فأُكرم من قبل البعيدين بهدايا متميزة،
476 كتبة الشعب الذين فسروا خبره لم يعرفوه، وكانت بشارته الجديدة تُكرز بالنيرات،
477 جاءت العدالة ولم تترك ان يُهان الملك، ودعت رسولا من بين الصفوف ليمهد دربه،
478 جلب المجوس وقربوا له قرابينهم، وشكروه بسجودهم لئلا يُهان،
479 باشراقه اعلن الكوكب الكرازة للشعوب لئلا ينتقص مجد الابن بشكل من الاشكال.

بميلاد الابن صارت الارض سماء
480 لقد كُتب: جاء الى حيث كان الطفل، وهذا يعني بوضوح بانه وقف على الباب، 
481 ترك العلى وصف نيّره في العمق، /129/ انه يشبه ربه الذي انحنى ونزل عند السفليين،
482 ركض العبيد وراء الرب ليطيعوه، ونزل ايضا الملائكة والنيرات لاكرامه،
483 تسير كل العساكر وراء الملك، وحيثما يحل تسكن هناك كل افواجه،
484 نزل رب الاعالي من عند ابيه الى العمق، وشرعت صفوف العلى تسير على اعقابه،
485 نزل الملائكة، وشرعت تنزل ايضا النيرات، لان الارض قد صارت سماء بميلاده.

صار الابن انسانا ليصير البشر آلهة
486 لما نزل، انزل معه من العلويين، ولما صعد، اصعد معه من السفليين،
487 انزل الروحَ، واصعد الجسد، وكمّل الامرين: صار انسانا، وجعل الكثيرين آلهة. 



وُلد الابن من الآب ومن مريم، ووُلدنا من حواء ومن الروح ومن المعموذية
488 صار من امرأة لنصير نحن من الروح القدس، للابن مولدان ولنا (مولدان) اثنان ايضا، 
489 الولد مولود من الآب، ويسمو على التفسير، ومن مريم ايضا: ميلاد جديد مليء عجبا،
490 واذ هو اله ولدته جسديا في جسم الانسان، ليصير انسانا بدون تغيير،
491 خرج من البطن بجسد طاهر، ونفس [ ناطقة  وعقل كامل ليجدد الكل بميلاده،
492 /130/ لبس اعضاء على خفائه وصار منا، ليُلبسنا ايضا الروح والقوة لنصير منه،
493 بميلاده الثاني فهمنا ماذا نعمل: يلزمنا ميلاد آخر لنتجدد به،
494 صارت المعموذية بطنا ثانيا وولدنا، وهذا الميلاد اصدق من ذلك (الميلاد) الجسدي،
495 يدخل شيخ عتيق الايام الى حضن المياه، فيصير جنينا بميلاد المعموذية الجديد، 
496 لما كان ميلاد الناس من آدم حقيقيا، وقد صرنا ابناء بالروح والمياه من الله،
497 منذ (عهـد) ربنا، حواء التي ولدت ليست امنا، الروح حبل بنا وولدنا لنصير اولاده، 
498 بطن حواء ولد اللحم من الزواج، والمعموذية (ولدت) الروح والحياة بدون تغيير، 
499 ربنا نفسه اظهر قدوة ليفهمنا بانه جاء الى الميلاد، بينما هو قديم بولادته، 
500 المعموذية صارت له مريم وسَبَحَ هناك، وبالانسانية خرج ثانية ليصير انسانا، 
501 قبل الجسد من مريم بقداسة، لانه كان قد وجّه دربه ليحتمل الالام، 
502 قديم الايام صار ولدا بميلاده الجديد حتى يتعلم الشيوخ الطريق وياتوا الى الولادة، 
503 /131/ كيف يقدر الرجل العجوز ان يعود الى بطن امه ويولد ايضا بعد (فوات) وقته،؟
504 فسر ربنا لمن كان قد سأله حتى يتعلم منه بان هذا (الامر) يتم من المياه والروح، 
505 كما ولدته البتول مريم جسديا، يلد معين الحياة الشيوخ روحيا،

506 المعموذية هي لنا مريم الثانية، وهي امنا في الميلاد الكامل الحقيقي،
507 البتول اعطت لربنا جسدا ليصير انسانا، والمعموذية صبغتنا بالروح لنصير آلهة،
508 توجد لنا ولربنا والدتان جديدتان، لربنا مريم، ولنا المعموذية،
509 ذاك الذي هو روحي جعل الجسدانية امه، ولنا نحن الجسدانيين وضع امّا روحية لتلدنا،
510 هو اخذ الجسد، ونحن الروح من والدتَينا، حتى تُلبس كل امّ ولدها من شكلها.

الكوكب يقف على باب المغارة
511 الملك مهّد له هذا الطريق على الارض وجاء وجلب وذهب واخذ معه كما سمعتم،
512 لما نزل احتفل به المستيقظون والنيرات، ولما صعد رافقه الرسل والتلاميذ، 
513 اتى بلا جسم، وارتفع جسميا، ترك ثم اخذ، وفي كلتا الحالتين كمل دربه،
514 /132/ نزل ملكا وأحَلَّ سكينته بين الفقراء، ومن موضعه نزل العساكر لاكرامه،
515 جاء الملائكة من عند الآب ليبشروا بالسلام والرجاء للعالم اثناء ميلاد ابن الله، 
516 ارتكضت النيرات وسمحت لبلدان اقاصي الارض بان ترى اشراقه باكرامها،
517 خرجت اشعته الى ارض فارس التي كانت مظلمة، و بجبروت ربطت الظلمة هناك،
518 توجه سبيله بصورة غير اعتيادية الى النصر، وخلافا للطبيعة ربط العناصر لخدمته،
519 الكوكب والمستيقظ والملاك نزلوا لاكرامه، وحيثما حل حضروا هناك للخدمة،
520 حلّ في مريم، وسلّم عليها رئيس الملائكة، ودخل الى المغارة، وامتلأت بمستيقظين بمدائحهم،
521 خرج الى القفر وهرع الملائكة لخدمته، ودخل الى القبر، ونزل معه المستيقظون لاكرامه، 
522 حيثما وُضعت علامة الملك اجتمعت افواجه، وحيثما حل حضرت صفوف عساكره،
523 دخـل ليحل عند الفقيرة في بيت صغير، فركض كوكب ووقف على بابه كما يقف في الرقيع،
524 كبير النيرات ترك الصفوف بصورة غير اعتيادية، ونزل ليكرم باب ربه بنوره العظيم،
525 /133/ جاء معهم الى حيث الطفل موجود، وهذا واضح بانه نزل الى العمق مثل ربه،
526 الملك والاشراق نزلا عند السفليين، لتصعد النفس والجسد الى العلى عند العلويين،
527 وقف الاشراق على باب الملك كما قلنا، وصار للمجوس كالمصباح ليدخلوا عنده،
528 بنوره العظيم دخلت قرابين المجوسية المقربة لملك الملوك الذي اتى الى خاصته، 
529 فتحوا خزائنهم وقدموا له قرابينهم بتمييز: ذهبا ومرا ولبانا. 

تحليل للحلم
530 أُكرم الملك المولود من قبل المرسلين، وسجدوا له بالقرابين وعادوا فرحين،
531 لما شاءوا ان ياتوا عند هيرودس ويشرحوا له، ربط الليل السبيل في النوم لئلا تُسلك،
532 سكوت الليل مسك المجوس لئلا يمشوا، وجلبهم الى موضع الاحلام حتى يعلمهم،
533 دخل التعليم بلطف ليامرهم لئلا يُحرموا من الارشادات حتى اثناء النوم،
534 دخل الحلم وكشف لهم السر بوضوح: ان هيرودس صنع مكرا خفية ضد الملك،
535 عرّفهم بشرّه وعما يفكر فيه واية حجة سيثير على الطفل اذا وجده،
536 /134/ كرر عليهم مكره وافكار سمّه، وكان قد استعد ليس ليسجد بل ليقتل،
537 افهمهم كيف هو غاضب على الولد، ولو عرف منهم اين يسكن سيصنع قتلا،
538 [ فُضح  مكر الملك امام المرسلين واستهزأوا به بسبب غضبه على ملك الملوك،
539 ما فكر به الملك الضعيف على فراشه اعلنه الحلم بوضوح للمجوس،
540 صنع الماكر كمينا في الخفية ولم يعرف احد به، ففضح منظر الليل سرّه امام العديدين،
541 فُضح زيف الملك بكور النوم، والمكر الذي حاكه كانت الرؤى تتحدث عنه،
542 بحلمه كشف الليل خفاياه، وانعلن سرّه، وقُضي على المؤامرة ولم تُنفذ،
543 لم يعلن الملك ما فكر به لكاتمي اسراره، لكن مكره فُضح بالحلم وصار سخرية،
544 دون ان يدخل احد الى قصره ويلمّ باسراره، كل خفاياه كانت تُعلن على السطوح، 
545 خرجت الكلمة من بيت الملك، ولم يشعر بها الحراس الواقفون على ابوابه باحتراس،
546 خرج الحلم وفضح اسرار هيرودس، /135/ ورُذل الملك الماكر امام البعيدين،
547 وحي الليل الهاديء كان يقرفه ويفضحه امام جوق المجوسية.

المجوس يسخرون من  هيرودس ولا يعودون اليه
548 عاد المجوس من عند الملك وبدلوا الدرب وسخروا من هيرودس الذي مكر بهم،
549 وبهذا ايضا كانت تشرق بشارة الابن وتُكرز على دروب العالم كله،
550 صعدوا في طريق واحد وكرزوا الملك، وبنزولهم في سبيل آخر رتلوا انتصاراته،
551 بصعودهم وبنزولهم من عند الملك ملأوا الارض بشارة جديدة بكلماتهم،
552 تحدثوا عن خبره على دروب العالم كله، وصعدوا في (طريق) واحد ونزلوا في آخر وهم يفكرون فيه،
553 اطالوا الكلام عن مملكته في كلا السبيلين لتشعر الارض جيدا بقرابينهم،

554 كان الحلم قد جذبهم بطريق آخر، ونزلوا واحتقروا هيرودس الذي مكر بهم،
555 ظل الملك الماكر منبوذا بمكره، وكان سبيل الابن قد تهيأ بالكرازة.

فصل مناسب ليُقرأ في (تذكار) قتل الاطفال اعني في تذكار الشهداء: 
هرب المسيح الى مصر يعني بان ساعة موته لم تدن بعدُ
556 بعد هذه الامور قال المستيقظ ليوسف: /136/ قم وخذ الطفل وامه وانتقل الى مصر،
557 لان الملك مزمع ان يثير مخاصمة على الولد، ولم يبلغ الزمن ليحتمل الآلام كما هو مستعد، 
558 انه مصمم على القتل والذبح، ولكن ليس حاليا بل حين يشاء، 
559 انه مزمع ان يُطعن بالسيف والرمح لانه جاء لاجل هذا، لكنه لا يموت الا بعد انجاز مسيرته، 
560 انه مستعد للموت، ولكن لا يشرب اليوم كأسه، قم واعطِ الفرصة للسيف المسلول الذي ينتظره، 
561 لا يتحمل آلام الذبح خفية، بل سيُذبح علنا امام الكثيرين ليخلصهم،
562 لا ياتي الى الموت مستترا مثل ضعيف، بل سيُعلق في العلى لترى العوالم جبروته، 
563 لا يموت سريا بمكر الملك، لانه سيهيج الشعب كله ضده ويعذبه،
564 لا يصير ذبيحة في كنف الامّ الشابة، سيتحمل الآلام على قمة الاكمة بجبروت،
565 لا ياتي خفية الى القتل من قبل هيرودس، سيموت امام كل البرايا ويرعبها،
566 اليوم يهرب ليس لانه يخاف من هيرودس، لكن ليترك المجال للمكر لئلا يؤذيه،
567 يذهب ويتفقد ارض مصر بلطف، /137/ ولما يهدأ غضب الملك يعود الى اليهودية،
568 يذهب الى ارضه ولا يجتاز الى ولاية اخرى، انه يمشي (كانما مصر هي) في شبره وكل البلدان هي سواسية لديه. 




سقوط اصنام مصر
569 صنع يوسف مثلما أُمر من قبل الملاك، واخذ حامل الكل الى مصر مثل هارب،
570 ركب غيمة بتولا مليئة بأسا، لينزل ويزور ارض مصر التي كانت مريضة،
571 تزيح على الضباب الشاب، ونزل الى ارض عبادة الاصنام المريضة التي كانت مظلمة،
572 اصنام مصر رأت المخلص وارتجفت وخافت منه، كما كُرز من قبل النبؤة، 
573 نظر شبل الاسد الى الثعالب وارهبها، فاستسلمت لتقع امامه ضعيفة، 
574 الظلمات رأت النور العظيم واختبأت منه، وباشعته كان يطردها من الجهات،
575 جمرة النار لبست الجسد وخرجت الى البلد، لتحرق الزؤان الموجود في الحقول، 
576 اعمدة مصر الحاملة للاصنام ارتجفت كلها بذلك الذي جاء ليكسرها بصلبه،
577 تهدمت كل منصات الذبائح برئيس الاحبار الذي جاء الى الذبح حتى يبطلها،
578 دخل الحق ووشوش (في آذان) الاصنام وافزعها، /138/ ودعاها لتسقط ولو انها لا تسمع،
579 كانت مثل هذه الامور تقال من قبل العدالة لاصنام مصر الغنية بالسجدات:
580 اسقطي ايتها الضعيفة، كفى انك انتصرت بالاستعارات، لقد جاء المسجود له فاتركي له المكان ليقوم على مُلكه،
581 ايتها القشور المجففة افرغي المكان لابن الله، ايتها المصورة من قبل الضلالة انزلي من قصورك،
582 ايتها الاصنام الفاسدة التي صارت فخاخا للساجدين لها، انكسري ولا تصطادي بعدُ للفساد،
583 ايتها الضعيفة انهزمي من الجبار الذي اتى اليك، ولا تقومي بعدُ في موضع الملك الذي وصل،
584 ايتها المصنوعة التي اخذت اسم الله واقلقت الارض، هوذا الصانع قد نزل من موضعه ليفضحك،
585 خرجت الريح لتجمع الاشواك من الحقول، فاهرب ايها الزؤان من العاصفة سيدة الجهات، 
586 خاف فوج عبادة الاصنام من الجبار، وبُشرت صفوف الاصنام بالسقوط.

المسيح يدعو مجوسية فارس ووثنية مصر
587 خرج المسجود له الى حقوله التي كانت خربة، وبدأ يطمئنها بخطواته،
588 خرج النور ليقتل ظلمة العالم، وكان يصطادها بحكمة من كل الجهات،
589 ارسل الى بابل كوكب النور لتاتي عنده، /139/ ونزل الى ارض مصر لتستنير به،

590 القى شبكته من هنا ومن هناك في العالم كله، لتجتمع كل البرية الى شبكة الحياة، 
591 بدأ يزور الجهتين اللتين كانتا مسمومتين بحيلهما ليشفيهما بتعليمه،
592 جذب بنت الكلدانيين بخيط النور فجاءت، ونزل وزار صاحبة السحر هو شخصيا،
593 بدأ يخضع المجوسية والسحر ليحل كل عقد الاثم من كلتيهما،
594 ركّب حجة بهربه من هيرودس، وتفقد مصر لكي تحلو مرارتها،
595 لو لم يكن مستعدا لزيارة ارض مصر، لماذا لم يهرب الى بابل مع رسله،؟
596 بكوكب النور، ابطل درب جهة واحدة، وهرب الى (جهة) اخرى ليزرع الرجاء في كلتيهما،
597 ارسل الى الواحدة وجاءت لاكرامه بالقرابين، وزار الاخرى برِجليه متواضعا،
598 اظهر للواحدة العزة باشراقه العظيم، وللاخرى (اظهر) التواضع بهربه،
599 ارسل الى جهة واحدة كوكبا لمهمته، و بهربه صنع كمينا لموضع آخر.

هرب الى مصر لكي يكتمل ناسوته لئلا يموت طفلا
600 عساكر العلى تسرع على دروبه، /140/ وحملته الشابة لتهرب به في الطرقات،
601 مخيف الكواريب خاف وانهزم من انسان، حامل البرية كان يتعذب في الطرقات،
602 سمح واعطى ما يلزم لتجسده الى ان ينمو حسب النظام البشري وبعدئذ يتالم،
603 هرب من السيف ليس لينجو منه نهائيا، لكنه انتظر ليعطي لناسوته حقه،
604 لما توجه الى الآلام كان في قامة كاملة، ولهذا هرب منها يوم كان طفلا،
605 حافظ على تدبير جسده لئلا يتبلبل، وخصص وقتا لتربيته ليعطيها حقها،
606 قوته العاملة لم تبطل من (صنع) الخيرات، لانه حتى في هربه كان يتصرف حسب (طبيعته)، 
607 كان قد زار الارض المريضة لتشفى بالمراحم، ودعا آلهة البلد الى السقوط،
608 بولادته نزل ليسلي المتواضعة لانها كانت حزينة بسبب قتل الاطفال، 
609 ذهب الى ارض مصر حيث استتر عبده موسى ليكمل صورة الاسرار التي رُسمت فيها.


الشيطان وهيرودس يحاولان منع المسيح من صنع الخير
610 حقد الشيطان مع هيرودس، ليغلق سبيل الملك بالسيف ويمنعه من صنع الخيرات، 
611 وجد الاثيم بان مجوس فارس سخروا منه، /141/ فصمم ان يصنع القتل بسبب الطفل،
612 وجد بان الملك الذي يحاربه غير معروف، فهدد الجيش ليبيده كله،
613 كان يفكر بان رئيس الجيش مختبيء في الصف (فقال): ابيده كله فيموت هناك وهو غير معروف،
614 اختبأ القائد في الفوج ولم يبين، فليُقاصص كله وها انه يهلك مع جحافله،
615 دخل الى الجيش ولم يميزه احد من الجموع، فليُستل السيف ويمت مع الكثيرين،
616 الضعيف لم يكن يعرف بانه يحارب الجبار الذي ذهب ليزور بلدا آخر واستهزأ به،
617 كان قد انتقل الملك الى مصر لاجل مهمته وظل هيرودس يتالم من جراء هذه المهمة،
618 كان شبل الاسد يتباهى في غابات مصر، وكان الثعلب الحقير يتآمر لابادته، 
619 كان النسر قد ذهب ووضع عشه في ارض مصر، وكان باشق اليهودية يجنّ ليميته،
620 كان الملك الماكر قد صنع كمينا ولم ينجح، فبدأ يتآمر علنا ليشن الحرب عليه،
621 وجد بان الرسل سخروا منه واحتقروه وسافروا، فهدد بابادة الملك الذي أتوا عنده،
622 الملك الظالم شنّ حربا ضد الطفل، /142/ وبدأ يقتل صبيان صهيون دون ان يذنبوا،
623 ارسل السيف الى بيت لحم قرية الملك ليقتل جميع الاطفال الموجودين في تخومها،
624 كانوا يُقتلون من ابن سنتين وما دون حسب الوقت الذي تعقبه من الرسل، 
625 دخل المجوس الى ارض اليهودية (قبل) سنتين، وقد افصحوا بهذا لما سُئلوا من قبل هيرودس، 
626 لما استقبلوا اشراق الملك بين النيرات، وصلوا بقرابينهم الى اورشليم في السنة الثانية.

قتل الاطفال
627 لما بدأ هيرودس باهلاك اطفال البلد اخذ يقتلهم من عمر سنتين وما دون، 
628 صنع الجبان حربا جديدة وصار سخرية لانه دعا الى المعركة بني سنة ليقتلهم،
629 سُحبت قرعة الصبيان في ارض اليهودية، وكانوا يُقتلون بدل الملك الآتي الى العالم،
630 لما قُتلوا صاروا شهودا جددا للابن، وبآلامهم مهدوا درب قتل الابن،
631 الندماء الاعزاء وصلوا الى زفاف الختن، ومن رقابهم قدموا له الدم البكر،

632 ابناء السكين الذين ولدهم بطن الآلام، صاروا فعلة للملك المسيح بعذاباتهم،
633 السيف المسلول الذي قتلهم صار مربيا لهم، /143/ وكنف الرمح حملهم ورتل لهم،
634 صرخت الامهات لانهن رأين فضاعة موت اولادهن المقتولين بامر الملك الغاشم،
635 ولولت الجفنات على عناقيدها الباكرة لان الخنزير دخل وعصرها وهي على اغصانها،
636 بكت حقول ابراهيم بشدة لان البَرَد نزل وانثر منها سنابلها،
637 صرخ قطيع اسحق من الألم، لان الذئب دخل ليفتك بحملانه العزيزة،
638 كان يسمع صراخ الآلام عند بنت يعقوب لانها رأت ابناءها يُقتلون من قبل هيرودس،
639 راحيل بكت على بنيها لانهم غير موجودين، وفي الايحاءات انصت ارميا وسمع صوتها، 
640 كان النبي قد سمع صوت بكاء عظيم في الرامة: راحيل تبكي ولا تريد ان تتعزى،
641 سمى الجماعة براحيل بنت لابان امّ يوسف الذي تنهد ابوه بسبب عذابه، 
642 لم يكن الشيخ يعقوب يريد ان يتعزى لما كان يظن بان يوسف قُتل من قبل اللصوص، 
643 ولم تكن الجماعة تعود لتتسلى لما كانت تفكر بان الملك مقتول مع الاطفال،
644 مصر معتادة ان تحافظ على مخلّصي الشعب، /144/ ولما يُظن بانهم مقتولون فانهم احياء فيها، 
645 كان يوسف حيا في مصر، وصنع ابوه حدادا عليه ولم يكن يريد ان يتعزى بسبب حبيبه،
646 انتقل ربنا الى هناك ليهرب من هيرودس، وكانت راحيل تبكي لانه مقتول مع الاطفال،
647 قال لها النبي: كفى فان لدموعك اجرا، اعني ان الملك حي لا تحزني عليه،
648 ان رب يوسف في مصر وهو هري الشبع، فيسليك مثل يوسف الذي ابهج اباه هناك،
649 نزوله الى مصر كمّل اسرارا خفية لان الآب دعاه في النبؤة: ابني من مصر، 
650 لما كمل الملك دربه بين المصريين، كان يُقتل بدله صبيان اليهودية،
651 ترك هيرودس جميع الملوك الموجودين في المنطقة وشنّ حربا ليتقاتل مع الاطفال،
652 وقف امامه صبيان صهيون ليمنعوه، واستل سيفه على الجميلين وذبحهم،
653 الاثيم اباد فوج الملك ولم يؤذه شخصيا، لقد طُعن جيشه لينجو هو من السكين،
654 اصطف الاطفال وقاتلوا هيرودس وغلبوه لانهم لم يستسلموا لقائد الجيش،
655 اصطف ومات جميعهم في المعركة، /145/ ولم يكشفوا عن موضع الملك لئلا يلحق به ضرر،
656 يا هيرودس بماذا اذنب اطفال الشعب ضدك، معركتك هي جريمة لانك تحارب مع الاطفال،؟
657 تفتخر بالانتصار على رضّع الحليب، وجيشك انكسر في الحرب لان الملك لم يمت،

658 انتصر الاطفال وغلبوك لتصير سخرية، لان قائد الجيش لم يقطعه السكين،
659 مات الشباب ولم يمت الختن لان وقته لم يحن، طُعن المتكئون وصاحب العرس لم يُهن،
660 ذهب الختن ليدعو مصر لتأتي عنده، وتسلط السيف على جميع شبابه قبل عودته،
661 جاء ليصنع عرس الدم في ارض اليهودية، فدُعي اطفال البلد الى الذبح،
662 دخل دم الاحباء الى العرس بدل المهر، ليتلألأ العرس بالدم منذ البداية،
663 كان القتل مرسوما سريا على الوليمة، وكل من جاء ليكون صديق (الختن) سكب دمه،
664 خرج السرّ وقطف العنبات الباكرة، وعصر منها خمرا جديدا للختن الملك،
665 كان ابن البتول قد دعا له اصدقاء بتولين، ليصوروا قتله وذبيحته بالدم البتولي،
666 الانقياء قُتلوا لاجل النقي دون ان يذنبوا /146/ ليمهدوا الدرب للدم الطاهر الذي سيُسكب،
667 كان الملك قد امر ان يخرج السيف ويقتل ابناء سنة وسنتين الموجودين في تخومه،
668 استل السيف لقتل الاطفال، وكانوا يُقتلون بدون اذْن حيثما وُجدوا،
669 صدر امر هيرودس، ومعه السيف ليفتك بصبيان البلد ويقتلهم،
670 كثرت التساءلات على الذكور من قبل القتلة، وكانوا يُقتلون بلا رحمة على (صدور) امهاتهم،
671 سيافو هيرودس خرجوا الى البلد، وبللوا الارض بالدم الزكي الذي سفكوه، 
672 رفعوا السيوف على اكناف الامهات، وافرغوها من ثمراتها التي كانت تحملها،
673 سكبوا الدم وملأوا حضن الوالدات، ومُتن خوفا لانهن شاهدن موت اعزائهن،
674 كان الطفل يمسك الثدي فاصطاده السيف، وبالدم والحليب بللوا امه التي تحمله،
675 يوجد مَن قُطع رأسه وهو نائم في كنف امه، ومن النوم انتقل الى الموت بصمت عظيم،
676 يوجد مَن اخذوه من ركبتي امه التي كانت تحمله، وسكبوا دمه وزالت انغامه الحبيبة،
677 الشهود الصامتون لم يتكلموا لما كانوا يُذبحون، /147/ ليصوروا سكوت مخلص الكل، 
678 البسطاء الذين دخل السيف وقتلهم، لم يكونوا يعرفون ان يسالوا لماذا السيف،؟
679 المظلومون الذين شاهدوا النور قليلا، ولم يشبعوا منه لان سيف الملك الوثني المخيف ذبحهم،
680 المحكومون عليهم لم يكونوا يتكلمون لما قُتلوا، لكنهم تقدموا بالسكوت الى السكين،
681 كانوا معترفين، وابانوا الافعال بدل الكلمات، واعلنوا خبر الايمان بدون جدال،
682 الكهنة الاطهار الذين لم يعرفوا الشر نهائيا القوا دمهم قدام الله بدل المباخر،
683 الحملان الوديعة الذين قُدموا للسكين وقُتلوا لاجل الراعي وهم ساكتون،
684 الاطفال الذين سحب الاثمة السيف عليهم، وذُبحوا بدل الملك الذي جاء الى خاصته، 

685 الفعلة الذين خرجوا ليمهدوا سبيل الصلب، وبألمهم بللوها بالدم اللائق به،
686 الذبائح الكاملة الغريبة عن كل الارجاس، وقد قُطعت بطهر بدل رئيس الاحبار،
687 المحسودون الذين لم يذنبوا ضد احد في ارض اليهودية، واستل الاثمة السيف عليهم،
688 الاطفال الذين شرعوا يحبَون على طريق العالم، /148/ ادركهم السيف وقطع اعضاءهم،
689 الاطفال الذين ماتوا دون ان يعرفوا لماذا، ذاك الذي كانوا يُقتلون لاجله عرف (لماذا قُتلوا)،
690 ابناء يمين الملك الوليد الذين قاموا معه، واحتملوا الآلام من اجله من قبل هيرودس، 
691 خرجت النار والسيف المسلول واباداهم بدل ذلك الآتي ليلقي النار في العالم كله، 
692 كان لائقا بهم ألمهم لاجله لانهم استحقوا ان يكونوا في جوار ولادته،
693 مهّد له طريق الآلام ليمشي عليه، وكل من جاء الى الولادة صادفه السيف معه،
694 تسلط السيف على ابناء سنة من (تاريخ) ولادته، لئلا تتوقف مسيرة درب الدم،
695 خرج الاطفال الاحباء ليمهدوها بعذاباتهم الى ان ياتي ملك الآلام ليمشي عليها،
696 صار صبيان البلد رهائن مقتولين لاجل الابن، وارسلهم ليهيئوا مكان الصلب.

المسيح يبشر الاطفال بنزوله الى الشيول ليبعثهم
697 لما قُتلوا ارسلهم الى موضع الموت، ليُسمعوه بان الملك سياتي عند الموتى،
698 قيلت مثل هذه الامور من قبل المخلص للصبيان الذين بدأوا المسيرة في درب الصلب قبله:
699 اذهبوا وقولوا للملك الغاشم، هانذا آت، /149/ تكفى دعوتك السريعة لي الى موضع رئاستك،
700 سآتي في طريق الآلام الذي صممتُه، وساحلّكَ من سلطة رئاستك،
701 لي وقت قصير للعمل من بعد ارسالي، وبعدئذ سآتي بجبروت عندك،
702 بتمردك اهنتَ الانسانية كثيرا، فهانذا اغلبك بالانسانية التي قهرتها،
703 أفرِغ المكان ليدخل الاحياء الى زنزاناتك، سآتي وسيخرج الصفوف الذين حبستهم،
704 اذهبوا ايها الاولاد وامكثوا هناك في موضع الشيول، الى ان آتي وسافرغها من الموتى،
705 بعد قليل سادرككم في الظلمة، وساشرق عليكم نورا عظيما لتفرحوا به،
706 اذهبوا وامكثوا في المحصنة المليئة بالموتى، فلن اتاخر وساقلعها لئلا تقوم بعدُ،
707 ناموا عن العالم، واستريحوا من سرير كل الاجيال، ولما انقضها ساوقظكم مع الكثيرين، 
708 اسبقوني قليلا في سبيل الآلام الى ان آتي، وساختمها بالصلب حتى ابعثكم،

709 ادخلوا وانتظروني في الهوة العظمى مدينة الطغمات، ولما اتالم اصرخ فيها وستسقط كلها،
710 اذهبوا الى السبي مع الكثيرين الذين قادهم الموت، /150/ وهانذا آت لاحطم قوسه واعيدكم.

الاطفال سخروا من الموت
711 سخر الاطفال من السيف لما قُتلوا، لان طريق الملك كان يمُهد بآلامهم،
712 ضحكوا على الموت لانهم لم يعرفوا ما هو طعمه، ولم يحزنوا لما جُذبوا نحو السكين،
713 قام الاولاد ولعبوا بالافعى، والصبيان (لعبوا) بالموت ولم يشعروا بانه مرّ، 
714  من صبيان بيت لحم ظفر السيف اكليلا للملك المسجود له الذي اتى ليموت ويبعث الكل،
715 اخذوا دمهم كباكورة، وادخلوه قدامه، ليُكرم الدم الزكيء بالدم الطاهر. 

طلبات لاجل البيعة (الكنيسة)
716 ربي، ليكن لك قتلُ الاطفال مبخرة طاهرة، وبه صالح العالم المحتاج الى المغفرة،
717 ليستتب السلام على اولاد البيعة التي تتمسك بك، وازجر عنها الشكوك والانقسامات والخصام،
718 بصليبك اختم ابوابها العالية من الخصامات، ولا يدخلها الجدال المقلق من قبل الباحثين،
719 ليقم امانك على زواياها المخصبة، وليمزج حبك خمره فيها لتتنعم به،
720 ليكن سلامك حافظا لابوابها باحتراس، وكل من ياتي ويطأ عتبتها يجد الامان،
721 فيها تتضع عزة السلاطين، /151/ ولتتسلط هي وحدها على الارض بالسيادة،
722 لتطأ الملوك بعقب صلبك العالي، ولتربط السادة بنير الامان، 
723 لتصطفّ فيها الاجواق للتسبيح لا للجدال، وليصعد منها صوت التهليل لا النقاش،
724 لينحنِ فيها العظماء الذين قبضوا على زمام البلدان، وبحللهم تكنس التراب من عتبتها،
725 ليكن صليبك علامة كبرى على ابنيتها، وليجمع اليها كل الجهات بكراماتها، 
726 لتحنِ بأس جميع الملوك بلطفها، ولتنفذ مشاريعها باعزاء العالم،
727 ليستولِ صغارها على البلدان بسِيَرهم، ولتخضع لسلطتها كل السلطات،
728 ليكن سادة العالم عبيدا يطيعونها، وليقبّل جميع السادة تراب رِجليها،
729 ليرتفع قرنها على الحكام وسلطاتهم، وليكن الرؤساء وولاياتهم موطئا لرِجليها،

730 لتقبض على الجهات، وليخضع لها ملوك العالم، ولتقبّل تيجان جميع السلاطين عقبيها،
731 لتلقِ نيرها على اكتاف الهمجيين، ولتضع المحراث-الصليب على اعناقهم بمحبة، 
732 لتمد صفوفها على الجهات وتخضعها، /152/ ولتتسلط على كل الولايات وتامرها باسمك،
733 لتُحنِ بأس جميع الاعزاء تحت عتبتها، وليدخلوا امامها بنذورهم بتمييز،
734 لتكن سيدة للملوك وللقضاة في العالم، ولتأمرهم مثل العبيد لمشاريعها،
735 ليكن رؤساء الارض موطئا لمجدها، ولتقمهم لخدمتها بمحبة،
736 ليكثر امنها، وليرعد جمعها، وليبتهج اولادها، وليرتفع قرنها، وليتعزز مجدها، وليعظم اكليلها، 
737 ليمتليء حضنها، وليقع اعداؤها، ولتطأ مبغضيها، ولينفتح فمها، وليرتفع صوتها، ولتُبهِج المستيقظين،
738 لتغفر للبشر، ولتضمد المرضى، ولتشفي المجروحين، ولتمتليء بالبتولين، ولتبتهج بالكاملين، ولتفرح بالكهنة.

الخاتمة
739 بصليبك اختمها هي واولادها، لانها مفتخرة بك، ولتصلني انا ايضا نفخة المراحم، وبها يُغفر لي.

كمل (الميمر) على الكوكب الذي ظهر للمجوس وعلى قتل الاطفال​


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع روحي مميز فؤاد

شكرااااااااا لك اخي

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع روحي مميز فؤاد
> 
> شكرااااااااا لك اخي
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



شكرا الك استازي كليمو الرب يباركك​


----------

